# Jobs in Canada



## tammie87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a Malaysian who has recently graduated with an Honours degree from a university in Singapore. I spent my childhood days in Canada and now I wish to return there. My PR was relinquished as I did not return to Canada since 1997. At that time, my family made a decision to move back to Malaysia as my grandfather was critically ill. 

I would like to know what are the chances of a foreigner and a fresh graduate like me in landing a job in Canada? And are there any sites in which I can begin my search? My major is in Chemistry and my minor is in Business.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need pre-arranged employment before being permitted to immigrate here.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Unless you want to wait 1 year at least working in one of the occupations in demand from the list.

But as the list changes all the time, that is a gamble - you could take a job as something there (assuming your degree even qualifies you to do so) and then, next year, the occupation is no longer on the list and then you can't apply at all.

So it is back to the job offer thing.


----------



## anshuverma (Mar 2, 2012)

*Looking for a Job in Canada into IT Sales/Marketing*

*Hi, 

I am Alok Verma from India looking for a company in Canada who can sponsor me, I have 4+ Years of experience in IT/Telecom as a Sales & Account Management (International Market). 

Kindly mail me at- [email protected], I hope you will guide me for any possibility. 

I will be looking forward to hear from your side. 


Thanks & Regards 
Alok Verma*


----------

